# Not So Much Fun.



## kevyn (Dec 3, 2004)

This little guy got into the shower tonight. He wouldn't move for about a half hour. I thought he was going to pull the panel right off the wall. He was getting plenty annoyed with me too, as you can tell by his dark colouration. No blood and nothing broken (on me or the bathroom).


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Dec 3, 2004)

hahaha.....cranky little devil


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 3, 2004)

did his cage run out of water??? lol


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 3, 2004)

Probably just wanted to lather up a bit hehe...maybe he had a hot date that night :lol: 

That reminds me,where's Kevyn?I bet he got another giant retic or anaconda or something and has been constricted and consumed :twisted:


----------



## peterescue (Dec 3, 2004)

Nah! Fuscus would have posted the link by now. :wink:


----------



## Ricko (Dec 3, 2004)

welcome back mate. how come the name change and where you been hiding?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes! Hiding! :lol: Good to see you posting again with pics of that evil, but awesome, retic  :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: RE: Not So Much Fun.*



peterescue said:


> Nah! Fuscus would have posted the link by now. :wink:


I thought I already had 
http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/weekly/aa061101b.htm :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Not So Much Fun.*

lol, that would b something to find in the shower. yell out "mum there is this big snake in the shower with me" :twisted: mum says" yes dear, though u shouldn't talk urself up" :twisted:


----------



## kevyn (Dec 4, 2004)

> That reminds me,where's Kevyn?I bet he got another giant retic or anaconda or something and has been constricted and consumed



Right in front of you my friend. And I haven't been eaten yet.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2004)

Good to see you still around Kevyn.
ps. That is the second biggest childrens python I have ever seen!


----------



## hugsta (Dec 4, 2004)

I hope he brushed his teeth and put on some aftershave after his body scrub in the shower. :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## instar (Dec 4, 2004)

Retic feeding video Kevyn, VIDEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!????? :?:


----------



## kevyn (Dec 4, 2004)

> ps. That is the second biggest childrens python I have ever seen!



Thanks Greebs. I really like my small pythons!

I'm working on the video. Thanks for all the kind words.[/code]


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Ah Son_of_Ash , so ur kevyn


----------



## kevyn (Dec 4, 2004)

Guilty as charged.


----------

